# India's National sub $4 quad core Android Smartphone



## drmike (Feb 17, 2016)

India is launching a $4 USD Android smartphone and it is in part funded by their defence department. 


$3.67 at current money exchange rates...


1.3Ghz quad code CPU + 1GB RAM + 8GB storage + card slot for storage expansion.  IPS screen also, but no resolution listed.


Looks just awesome. For $4?  Someone send me 10...


Site: http://freedom251.com


----------



## raj (Feb 17, 2016)

I'd totally buy that.  My old Samsung Captivate (Galaxy S) phone had similar specs aside from the CPU and RAM.   I'm finding so many uses for that old phone right now (baby monitor, mp3 player, GPS, international knock around phone, etc) that at $4 i'd gladly purchase a few with faster CPU and more RAM.


----------



## mpkossen (Feb 17, 2016)

I'd order one just to see what it can do. I can always use an additional phone for SIMs I use for site that require a phone number.


----------



## drmike (Feb 17, 2016)

mpkossen said:


> I'd order one just to see what it can do. I can always use an additional phone for SIMs I use for site that require a phone number.



Definitely the type of usage I'd have / interest.   Amazing even with government support that they are able to get whole phone down to $4.  Makes me feel like rest of us are looking at costs of things all wrong and getting fleeced.


----------



## MannDude (Feb 17, 2016)

Heck, it'd probably work well for me. I hardly use any 'smart' features of my phone as it is. When my Galaxy S3 died, which was my first smart phone ever as some of you may recall (I held out forever), I decided I'd just replace it with another S3.


Specs seem reasonable for using it as a phone, some web browsing and running some basic apps. Will keep ya' connected.


----------



## AuroraZero (Feb 17, 2016)

FFS WTH is wrong in America? No wonder why we can't have nice things. I might even be able to afford to have a smart phone when they are this price.


----------



## NodeBlade (Feb 17, 2016)

Wonder what the actual manufacture cost of this device is.


----------



## drmike (Feb 18, 2016)

AuroraZero said:


> FFS WTH is wrong in America? No wonder why we can't have nice things. I might even be able to afford to have a smart phone when they are this price.



Land of maximum profit yo'.  Support largess.  Daddy needs a new jet plane.


Seriously, it make it hurt to me - the Indian $4 phone vs. what we can actually buy now in the States.  


I picked up a Samsung something at like $50 or was it $100 new.  It specs no better than this phone and considered 'discount'.  I paid more than that for a refurb'd Samsung S3.


I look forward to China or India actually making these devices available abroad even at a markup premium.  At $20 I'd still buy a few.


----------



## AuroraZero (Feb 18, 2016)

drmike said:


> Land of maximum profit yo'.  Support largess.  Daddy needs a new jet plane.
> 
> 
> Seriously, it make it hurt to me - the Indian $4 phone vs. what we can actually buy now in the States.
> ...



Agreed totally a grand for a freaking phone is insane. Especially when you waited in line for two weeks to for a chance to buy one. I would not wait a week in line for food, I would go out and shoot some first, let alone a phone. I have an Obama phone that makes calls and texts if you punch the buttons like fifty times to make letters. It works and guess what........... it makes calls as a phone should do ffs.


----------



## GM2015 (Feb 18, 2016)

Some speculated this is massive contact data collection on LET. Be wary with personal details.


----------



## ChrisM (Feb 18, 2016)

> Dear friends, we are very grateful for your enormous response and your kind patronage and would submit that as of now we received approx. 6 Lacs hits per second as a result of your kind overwhelming response, servers are over loaded.
> 
> 
> We humbly submit that we are therefore taking a pause and upgrading the service and will revert within or before 24 hours.
> ...



Tried seeing if it would let me order one being in the US and I got the above error... I really want one just to play with it.


So if you have one send me a message ill give you like $20 for it + shipping.


----------



## drmike (Feb 18, 2016)

GM2015 said:


> Some speculated this is massive contact data collection on LET. Be wary with personal details.



Should be expected... Time to fashion a how-to on port mirroring and analyzing data flows from a device like this.   Time to audit the hell out of everything that shows up on your network I say.



KnownHost-ChrisM said:


> So if you have one send me a message ill give you like $20 for it + shipping.



Let me know if you find a way.  I'll pick one up too.


----------

